# Official SMF N. FL Gathering -- April 13th 14th and 15th  2012



## pineywoods

Well both the bosses (TulsaJeff and my wife) said it's so much fun let's do it again so it will be April 13th, 14th and 15th, 2012. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  We look forward to seeing all our old friends and making some new ones. If you've been a member forever or just joined today you are more than welcome to attend

The property is just outside of Quincy, Fl  just west of Tallahassee and just south of Bainbridge, Ga any and all are more than welcome. Its not a bad drive from a lot of places and is not far off of I-10. You can fly into Tallahassee and we can arrange pickup there. We will have camping on site we have lots of space for tents and have power and water for several RV's as well. There is a campground with cabins and many motels not far away I'll post some info about them soon. This property is out in the sticks but we do have water and power and a few other amenities the camp area is a couple acres of cleared land with some buildings. We have several pole barns and a building with a kitchen. Last year we had three large reverse flow smokers running with lots of food coming off them you won't go hungry we promise ya.

If you have any questions or need directions just send me a PM since RV sites here are limited please PM me to reserve one. We can do several thousand tents tho 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The Hampton Inn will be our official Hotel and will be offering discounted room rates of $79.99+ taxes just call them at 850-627-7555 and tell them you are with the Smoking Meat Forums group confirmation number 87582580 and you would like to reserve one of the rooms from that block. Be sure to tell them whether you want a king or two queens. Here's the rest of the info for the hotel

Hampton Inn Quincy

165 Spooner Road

Quincy. FL 32351

I have RV spots for Joe, Joel, Al, Kenneth and Keith and am out of spots that have electric and water unless something changes. If you want to bring an RV then Pm me and we'll try to figure something out.

Still hundreds of sites for tents tho 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I went by the KOA today and it's about 10 miles from the camp. They will give our members special rates if you tell them when reserving that you will be attending the Smoking Meats Forum event.

Not only do they have full hook up RV sites they also have some basic cabins. The cabins don't have bathrooms but they do have a nice clean bath house. Here are the rates they gave me

Cabin $42.13 per night and that includes tax

30 amp RV site  $32.27 per night and that includes tax

50 amp RV site $34.25 per night and that includes tax

There phone number is 850-442-6657

Boykjo and Nepas will be doing a sausage making demo on Saturday

Al Blancher will be doing a curing demo

As things change or evolve I will update this post so check back for updates

It's time to try to get an idea of how many people will be attending if you are coming please Pm me with how many you are bringing

*If you haven't received directions please send me a PM*

Here are some links from last year's Gathering

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/100174/n-fl-gathering-v

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105346/pictures-of-the-n-florida-smf-gathering-2011

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105343/n-fl-gathering-pics-lots-of-pics


----------



## eman

Been there ,Done that .Will be doing it again in April.


----------



## mballi3011

Paint me there again.


----------



## solaryellow

Count me in as long as work permits. We will camp at your camp again.


----------



## boykjo

Count me in.......I'll be bringing the pop-up again.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## bigfish98

Don't think I can make it.  Right in the middle of Turkey season!  Looks like tons of fun though!

Bigfish


----------



## TulsaJeff

I will be there for sure.. Might even bring my wife this year if I can talk her into it. Probably have to take her shopping in Tallahassee when it's all over or something
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyway.. Looking really forward to seeing all of you and I sure hope we can talk some of you other home bodies into coming out as well. Jerry was not lying when he said he's got plenty of room and that you won't go hungry!

Fun! Fun! Fun!


----------



## TulsaJeff

bigfish98 said:


> Don't think I can make it. Right in the middle of Turkey season! Looks like tons of fun though!
> 
> Bigfish




Them turkeys will wait till you get back


----------



## alblancher

There will be enough turkeys at the event to keep you busy,  just saying


----------



## bamafan

I plan on having the Bubba in tow and headed east on the 12th. If I can score a case of turkey legs, how about that for some lunch time munchies?


----------



## solaryellow

BAMAFAN said:


> I plan on having the Bubba in tow and headed east on the 12th. If I can score a case of turkey legs, how about that for some lunch time munchies?




What is this "If" stuff Tim? ;o)


----------



## pineywoods

BAMAFAN said:


> I plan on having the Bubba in tow and headed east on the 12th. If I can score a case of turkey legs, how about that for some lunch time munchies?


Sounds good Tim hopefully we can get Raptor to drag his smoker over again too


----------



## bmudd14474

Or Get Joels monster there.


----------



## so ms smoker

Marking my calender right now!

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl

Sounds like another great event.

Hope we can make it this year.


----------



## roller

Ok we had the S. Louisiana gathering which looked good and now the S.  Florida gathering is going on and hope it also is a good one...Soooooooooo WHY is it the OFFICIAL SMF N. FL. gathering. What makes this one so OFFICIAL over the other two ??????   Just wondering ????


----------



## TulsaJeff

Lots of factors are looked at such as consistency, growth rate, proximity to forum members, etc.. Last year was the first time that I helped to sponsor the N. Fl event.

Great question!


----------



## pineywoods

We were honored when Jeff asked and with his help we hope to keep them going and getting bigger and better every year. Hopefully this year we will again get people driving and flying in from all over the place to attend.


----------



## roller

Oh...


----------



## shooterrick

Putting in for the time off early so plan on Sandy and I being there.


----------



## TulsaJeff

ShooterRick said:


> Putting in for the time off early so plan on Sandy and I being there.




I keep hearing rumors about some famous cinnamon rolls or something..


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I'm going to pencil myself in.


----------



## desertlites

I'M pretty sure you'll see the big white Volvo there again!


----------



## so ms smoker

And I'm sure there will be 'garbage' grits for breakfast at least one day?

Mike


----------



## solaryellow

Mike and I are definitely in. We will be hauling his new pop-up with A/C down. Might have two more coming with.


----------



## bmudd14474

solaryellow said:


> Mike and I are definitely in. We will be hauling his new pop-up with A/C down. Might have two more coming with.



you dont need A/C


----------



## solaryellow

bmudd14474 said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike and I are definitely in. We will be hauling his new pop-up with A/C down. Might have two more coming with.
> 
> 
> 
> you dont need A/C
Click to expand...



If we have any more days like that last one we sure do. It will also cut down on rumors of Mike's demise.


----------



## TulsaJeff

solaryellow said:


> If we have any more days like that last one we sure do. It will also cut down on rumors of Mike's demise.




Let's not have you guys taking any more trips to the hospital


----------



## boykjo

Just put in for vacation.......................


----------



## solaryellow

TulsaJeff said:


> Let's not have you guys taking any more trips to the hospital




I already told Mike I need a copy of his insurance card before we pull out of his house.


----------



## TulsaJeff

solaryellow said:


> I already told Mike I need a copy of his insurance card before we pull out of his house.




I'd say that's a very good idea considering


----------



## sumosmoke

Putting in for my vacation, tomorrow. Won't ever miss one of these :)


----------



## fpnmf

It's a long drive but I am sure we will be there!!

  Craig


----------



## bmudd14474

sumosmoke said:


> Putting in for my vacation, tomorrow. Won't ever miss one of these :)



:yahoo:


----------



## boykjo

sumosmoke said:


> Putting in for my vacation, tomorrow. Won't ever miss one of these :)




will be great seeing you again laurel........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





joe


----------



## solaryellow

Laurel's milkshake brings the boys to the yard.


----------



## raptor700

I heard there will be some good brisket


----------



## shooterrick

TulsaJeff said:


> I keep hearing rumors about some famous cinnamon rolls or something..


Well I am sure Mrs. Shooter has em on her radar.


----------



## eman

So MS Smoker said:


> And I'm sure there will be 'garbage' grits for breakfast at least one day?
> 
> Mike




Mike,

 Sherrie says if anything happens to where she can't make to Jerrys to cook some grits then she will send you the recipe and you can do it!


----------



## tomn

Well......in a way.......we're on our way to the 2012 Official SMF N. FL Gathering. Left PA last Tuesday and will be staying not far from Pineywoods until April.

Also, looks like we'll have 2 other couples tagging along with us for the gathering.

 -Tom, Sandy & Chris


----------



## pineywoods

Cool Tom I should be back down that way a little before Christmas maybe we can get together


----------



## pineywoods

Hope people are making plans to attend


----------



## bmudd14474

Its gonna be a fun time thats for sure.


----------



## alblancher

Liz and I are planning on making it.   Maybe I'll be able to bring the trailer this time.


----------



## eman

We will be there w/ our UGLY tent.


----------



## solaryellow

Mike and I are coming for the snoring competition let alone the good food. We may drag a few ringers with us since Rio Grande might not be there to compete.


----------



## bamafan

Joel, I'll make sure my tent is close to you. I can move walls with the best of them! Especially with out my CPAP.

Looks to be a good crowd this year. I better buy more wings!


----------



## solaryellow

BAMAFAN said:


> Joel, I'll make sure my tent is close to you. I can move walls with the best of them! Especially with out my CPAP.
> 
> Looks to be a good crowd this year. I better buy more wings!




Is that a challenge or a threat Tim?


----------



## so ms smoker

eman said:


> Mike,
> 
> Sherrie says if anything happens to where she can't make to Jerrys to cook some grits then she will send you the recipe and you can do it!




I'll put Porker Ace on it. He's tried it once, and it was almost as  good!


----------



## so ms smoker

I want a piece of that action!  I can move walls with the best of them!

Mike


----------



## shooterrick

Sandy and I scheduled the friday off to come over Jerry.  All is good at work for now and we have the time approved in advance so ........ MMMMMMM  Cin Rolls!


----------



## cdldriver

can i get the recipe please looking for one that we all can love in Chicago


----------



## eman

cdldriver said:


> can i get the recipe please looking for one that we all can love in Chicago




Recipe for????


----------



## madalex

Already approved to get the time off.


----------



## pineywoods

madalex said:


> Already approved to get the time off.




Most of you who come to the Gatherings will know this ugly mug when you see him


----------



## pineywoods

So the wife was up this weekend and the slave driver made me work those that used the shower room last year may like one of the projects she had me do







Still gotta do the trim work in there and some caulk but it was a definite improvement over the carpet







She also informed me that I need to have an ac unit and exhaust fan installed in there before the Gathering all I could say was yesum Boss I'll get it done, y'all know how mean she can get


----------



## beeboq

I say you guys move it to May.  Preferably between the 17th -26th. LOL


----------



## solaryellow

madalex said:


> Already approved to get the time off.




Pickles or apple pie Jimmy?


----------



## sumosmoke

Pineywoods said:


> So the wife was up this weekend and the slave driver made me work those that used the shower room last year may like one of the projects she had me do
> She also informed me that I need to have an ac unit and exhaust fan installed in there before the Gathering all I could say was yesum Boss I'll get it done, y'all know how mean she can get




All of it looks great, buddy! Yeah, gotta watch Karen cause she is MEAN ... (hardly!)


----------



## TulsaJeff

Pineywoods said:


> So the wife was up this weekend and the slave driver made me work those that used the shower room last year may like one of the projects she had me do
> 
> Still gotta do the trim work in there and some caulk but it was a definite improvement over the carpet
> 
> She also informed me that I need to have an ac unit and exhaust fan installed in there before the Gathering all I could say was yesum Boss I'll get it done, y'all know how mean she can get


yeah. Karen is really scary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (not)


----------



## eman

Hey jeff. Ya think we can get karen to inform him to install AC in the kitchen????


----------



## solaryellow

eman said:


> Hey jeff. Ya think we can get karen to inform him to install AC in the kitchen????




x2


----------



## mballi3011

You did a great looking job there Jerry. Karen always gets her way.


----------



## TulsaJeff

eman said:


> Hey jeff. Ya think we can get karen to inform him to install AC in the kitchen????




Sounds like a great thing to me.. and Karen seems to have a lot of pull when it comes to what gets done


----------



## bamafan

Joel, keep them mason jars to your self!


----------



## solaryellow

BAMAFAN said:


> Joel, keep them mason jars to your self!


----------



## raptor700

BAMAFAN said:


> Joel, keep them mason jars to your self!




  Oh C'mon Tim...............Roll Tide


----------



## miamirick

you got any fishing creeks close to camp?


----------



## pineywoods

We have some water around Lake Seminole is about 8 miles from camp, Lake Talquin is pretty close, The start of the Apalachicola River is about 8 miles away. St Marks is about 1.5 hours away. St George Island is about 1.75 hours

Lake Seminole     http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Seminole

Lake Talquin        http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Talquin

Apalachicola River   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apalachicola_River


----------



## pineywoods

Hope people are making plans to attend as always we look forward to seeing old friends and making new ones


----------



## ice daddy

Piney I'm still working on the whole wild hawg thing.  Got my night vision scope mounted finally,  just need to get it sighted in and then off to the farm.  You have any size that you prefer?  Sow or Boar?  As many as we have out there I don't expect any problems getting one for the gathering.   ed


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Im in but prob do a motel.


----------



## TulsaJeff

We stayed at the Hampton Inn in Quincy last year and it was very nice and clean.. I don't remember what we paid but it was reasonable and perhaps if we have enough folks interested in staying there, we can get them to give us a special price.

Quincy is only about 15-20 minutes from Jerry's camp.. if I remember right..

Gonna be a good time for sure and I hope to see everyone that was there last year plus a lot more. I'm bringing my wife this year as well.


----------



## eman

TulsaJeff said:


> We stayed at the Hampton Inn in Quincy last year and it was very nice and clean.. I don't remember what we paid but it was reasonable and perhaps if we have enough folks interested in staying there, we can get them to give us a special price.
> 
> Quincy is only about 15-20 minutes from Jerry's camp.. if I remember right..
> 
> Gonna be a good time for sure and I hope to see everyone that was there last year plus a lot more. I'm bringing my wife this year as well.




That's great Jeff, Now we get to meet the real Boss!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

TulsaJeff said:


> We stayed at the Hampton Inn in Quincy last year and it was very nice and clean.. I don't remember what we paid but it was reasonable and perhaps if we have enough folks interested in staying there, we can get them to give us a special price.
> 
> Quincy is only about 15-20 minutes from Jerry's camp.. if I remember right..
> 
> Gonna be a good time for sure and I hope to see everyone that was there last year plus a lot more. I'm bringing my wife this year as well.




Jeff

Did anyone contact the Hampton to see if there are some special rates?


----------



## pineywoods

nepas said:


> Jeff
> 
> Did anyone contact the Hampton to see if there are some special rates?


I will do that in the next few days and see what information I can get


----------



## pineywoods

Ice Daddy said:


> Piney I'm still working on the whole wild hawg thing.  Got my night vision scope mounted finally,  just need to get it sighted in and then off to the farm.  You have any size that you prefer?  Sow or Boar?  As many as we have out there I don't expect any problems getting one for the gathering.   ed


If smoking them I like doing 75-150 lb sows. I must admit tho that usually I split them down the spine and do two halves I find it easier to handle that way. Oh and I have dropped a half when taking it out of the smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   the foil broke and out it went


----------



## eman

Always use chicken wire under the foil . It cuts way down on the oops.


----------



## pineywoods

eman said:


> Always use chicken wire under the foil . It cuts way down on the oops.




Now ya tell me


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Im in. Going to tent at the site. My wife has to work so i'm solo.

Yup i will bring goodies.

WOOOHOOO


----------



## pineywoods

How many people do we have that will want a hotel room????????? I think we can get a discount at the Hampton Inn that TulsaJeff stayed at last year but I need an idea of how many rooms we'll need then I can get the price and post it. The hotel is not very old and Jeff said the rooms were very clean.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Pineywoods said:


> How many people do we have that will want a hotel room????????? I think we can get a discount at the Hampton Inn that TulsaJeff stayed at last year but I need an idea of how many rooms we'll need then I can get the price and post it. The hotel is not very old and Jeff said the rooms were very clean.




I would much rather get a room than a tent.


----------



## solaryellow

nepas said:


> Pineywoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people do we have that will want a hotel room????????? I think we can get a discount at the Hampton Inn that TulsaJeff stayed at last year but I need an idea of how many rooms we'll need then I can get the price and post it. The hotel is not very old and Jeff said the rooms were very clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would much rather get a room than a tent.
Click to expand...



We don't bring the fun out until the hotel people leave in the evening.


----------



## shooterrick

Sandy wants to camp.   LOL.  My birthday is Saturday and my old ass better have a airbed!  LOL


----------



## solaryellow

ShooterRick said:


> Sandy wants to camp.   LOL.  My birthday is Saturday and my old ass better have a airbed!  LOL




Do you like apple pie Rick? And long chats about Jesus?


----------



## callahan4life

I am retired and don't have to worry about getting off from work this year 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  COUNT ME AND MY WIFE IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TulsaJeff

My wife used to camp with me.. then I took her to Ocracoke island a few years back and we stayed in a tent and got eat up with mosquitoes. Now she won't even think about it.

I probably shouldn't have done that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Needless to say, we'll be at the hotel again this year.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Jerry

Count me in for the hotel also.


----------



## boykjo

solaryellow said:


> Do you like apple pie Rick? And long chats about Jesus?


----------



## africanmeat

I am trying to organize a business trip to the USA around April and the aim is to be there at the Gathering  but need a hotel room ,and i cant bring any food from here to the USA they will arrest me at the customs.

so i think i am in.


----------



## pineywoods

africanmeat said:


> I am trying to organize a business trip to the USA around April and the aim is to be there at the Gathering  but need a hotel room ,and i cant bring any food from here to the USA they will arrest me at the customs.
> 
> so i think i am in.




Ahron I sure hope it works out that you can make it and look forward to meeting you. The hotel room shouldn't be any problem at all as soon as we find out about how many people will be staying at the Hampton Inn I'll get back with the owner and get a firm price and what words need to be used when making reservations to get the discount. Don't worry about food we'll have plenty of that.


----------



## fife

The wife and I will be making the trip to come and spend some time this year. So we look forward to seeing everyone. We just may stay over night.


----------



## eman

Fife said:


> The wife and I will be making the trip to come and spend some time this year. So we look forward to seeing everyone. We just may stay over night.




Br good to see Y'all again. I'll believe the overnight when i see it LOL


----------



## eman

africanmeat said:


> I am trying to organize a business trip to the USA around April and the aim is to be there at the Gathering  but need a hotel room ,and i cant bring any food from here to the USA they will arrest me at the customs.
> 
> so i think i am in.


I think we will have a hands down winner for the farthest traveled to get there this year if Ahron makes it to Jerrys.


----------



## boykjo

I agree eman......   maybe some members from Japan might want to try to top ahron....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## shooterrick

Apple pie right up my ally!  I won't joke about Jesus.  I am going to be in a tent and would like to avoid lightning bolts, thank you very much.


----------



## TulsaJeff

africanmeat said:


> I am trying to organize a business trip to the USA around April and the aim is to be there at the Gathering  but need a hotel room ,and i cant bring any food from here to the USA they will arrest me at the customs.
> 
> so i think i am in.




Ahron, I look forward to meeting you at the gathering. I sure hope it works out! There will be plenty of food available as anyone can tell you that was there last year.. just bring a good appetite!


----------



## pineywoods

Fife said:


> The wife and I will be making the trip to come and spend some time this year. So we look forward to seeing everyone. We just may stay over night.




It'll be good to see y'all and I would suggest staying the night you'll be far too full to drive far


----------



## handsonfire

Wife and I will be coming from Pensacola, staying at hotel (according to her). A pair of Noobs .. so what's traditional to bring? What to expect, etc..

/r Steve


----------



## pineywoods

Steve glad y'all are going to join us. You'll find that I updated the first post of this thread to give the Hotel info. A couple of our members including the boss stayed at this Hotel last year and said it was nice and very clean. We're working on more stuff about the happenings that weekend and I'll post it into that first thread as we get the info nailed down.

As for what to bring please bring lawn chairs for yourselves and whatever you want to drink. Also bring a big appetite cause your gonna need it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll Pm you directions shortly


----------



## pineywoods

*************** I'm adding updates to the original post of this thread so be sure to check back there from time to time *************


----------



## pineywoods

We are gonna have a sausage making demo

We are going to have a cheese making demo

We are going to have a meat curing demo

more to come


----------



## solaryellow

We are gonna have a good time.


----------



## sprky

Dang sounds like ALLOT of fun. Unfortunately it's too far for me to go. Maybe there will be one closer and I will be able to go.


----------



## raptor700

solaryellow said:


> We are gonna have a good time.




 Darn right.......................can't wait


----------



## solaryellow

raptor700 said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are gonna have a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn right.......................can't wait
Click to expand...



I got my rental car reservation in tonight. I am committed now. :biggrin:


----------



## boykjo

raptor700 said:


> Darn right.......................can't wait


*X3*


----------



## bamafan

Good to have some new faces this year. Look forward to meeting you Africa meat and Steve from P-Cola. Looks to be a good crowd again this year! I'll pack in some extra wings!


----------



## tomn

Sad news here.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We've had to head back to Pittsburgh early this year so Tom, Sandy and Chris will not be attending.

Good news is this will free up an RV spot for someone.

Left Crystal River Feb. 29th. We're currently parked at Lake Wylie in Rock Hill, SC waiting until Tuesday for warmer weather to continue back to Pittsburgh.

After the great time we had last year all of us here are VERY disappointed we'll miss this years event.

But, we have the 2013 event marked on our calender.

 -Tom, Sandy & Chris


----------



## pineywoods

Tom sorry to hear that y'all will not be able to attend but sure hope to see ya next year


----------



## bamafan

Hate to hear that also Tom, Was lookingh forward to seeing you guys and watch Chris sweat again while eating my smoked wings!. Hope to see you next year.

Tim


----------



## boykjo

Had a busy week getting ready for the trip........ Heres what I did with the 70# case of butts...... 25#jalapeno cheddar kielbasa, 25# jalapeno pepper jack kielbasa, 15# frankfurters..... the franks will get packed tonight.....







replaced the counter tops and replaced some plumming and a gas line on the kitchen counter... My neighbor made them for me....he is a master carpenter and a good friend.. Its ready to travel



















Also had the table replaced .. its under the cusions......

see ya there

Joe


----------



## bamafan

I'm ready to eat Joe. Looks yummy. See ya soon!


----------



## raptor700

Great job Joe, You are the Sausage King  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





See ya their buddy


----------



## pineywoods

Food looks great and the new counters look good too


----------



## pineywoods

It's time to start trying to figure out how many people we are going to have. If your coming please PM me and tell me how many your bringing so we can start getting stuff figured out


----------



## pineywoods

I would like to thank Cajun Injector for sending us some great stuff. They sent a smoker to us to demo and review as well as another one to give away as a prize. They also sent us some Cajun Injector Marinade and Cajun Shake to use as well. Since I don't have one put together yet here's a link to their site with more info about it

http://www.brucefoods.com/mystOre/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=592&idcategory=28











If you haven't tried any of their marinades I suggest you do they are very good


----------



## bmudd14474

Thanks Cajun for the donation. I look forward to seeing it in action.


----------



## boykjo

bmudd14474 said:


> Thanks Cajun for the donation. I look forward to seeing it in action.




X2


----------



## raptor700

bmudd14474 said:


> Thanks Cajun for the donation. I look forward to seeing it in action.




  X3


----------



## sumosmoke

Well, I just got the time off work. Will be up on Friday afternoon. This is the one event I look forward to EVERY YEAR, and hope to never miss one.

See all of my ol' friends there, and can't wait to see some new faces.


----------



## pineywoods

I would like to thank Bradley Smoker for their support. Bradley is not a sponsor here but one of our Mods is also a Mod on their site, he asked and they were nice enough to donate some good stuff. They sent some hats, shirts, and a propane smoker for us to give away as prizes at the Gathering.













Again thanks for your support


----------



## bmudd14474

sumosmoke said:


> Well, I just got the time off work. Will be up on Friday afternoon. This is the one event I look forward to EVERY YEAR, and hope to never miss one.
> 
> See all of my ol' friends there, and can't wait to see some new faces. :icon_lol:



:yahoo: :biggrin: Thumbs Up :sausage:


----------



## bmudd14474

Thanks Bradley


----------



## raptor700

sumosmoke said:


> Well, I just got the time off work. Will be up on Friday afternoon. This is the one event I look forward to EVERY YEAR, and hope to never miss one.
> 
> See all of my ol' friends there, and can't wait to see some new faces.




See ya thier Laurel, it's gonna be fun............................


----------



## DanMcG

those are some great prizes to be giving away.  :thumb:


----------



## handsonfire

That is just too sic (yeah in a good way)..

We get to eat? Smoke? and prizes?

Derrnnn it all

I am so looking forward to learning from the pitmasters as well


----------



## sumosmoke

The sponsorship is off the chain this year. Nothing but bigger and better!


----------



## bmudd14474

sumosmoke said:


> The sponsorship is off the chain this year. Nothing but bigger and better!



You know how we roll Girl.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

TYVM Bradley Smoker


----------



## JckDanls 07

NOOOOOO WAY....  It's great that sponsers contribute as they do...  but then to have a non sponser donate ... THIS IS SO FRIKIN COOL...

"THANKS TO ALL THAT DONATED"


----------



## boykjo

raptor700 said:


> See ya thier Laurel, it's gonna be fun............................


X2

Joe


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Im getting ready. This big tent was used when the kids were home, been all over from Ca to FL. Has a small tear right in the top so i just might retire it.   I have a smaller 5 man dome. Going to put up tomorrow and make sure its still in good shape. Sent this pic to my wife, she is in ATL for a week. She said who helped you put the tent up? Nobody silly woman, I worked at Cabelas camping dept, Remember....... NYUK NYUK NYUK


----------



## SmokinAl

Not going to make it up there this year, had a family emergency & will be out of touch for a while. Was hoping to meet everyone, but it's just going to be impossible.


----------



## raptor700

Sorry to hear that AL, hope everyone is alright.


----------



## pineywoods

Sorry to hear you won't be able to attend we were looking forward to meeting y'all


----------



## fife

Really looking forward to seeing everyone again. Starting to count down the days.


----------



## tedstarr

My wife and I will be there! 

I don't smoke as much as I'd like to because I'm travelling a lot, but I do usually smoke meats for the major holidays.  I'm looking forward to meeting some of the masters.  We'll be staying at a hotel - my wife got turned off camping when we went on a Labor Day weekend camping trip that turned into 2 days of "pouring water out of a boot" rain.  I haven't been able to get her in a tent since.


----------



## raptor700

Great story, Looking forward to meeting ya'll


----------



## handsonfire

TedStarr said:


> My wife and I will be there!
> 
> I don't smoke as much as I'd like to because I'm travelling a lot, but I do usually smoke meats for the major holidays.  I'm looking forward to meeting some of the masters.  We'll be staying at a hotel - my wife got turned off camping when we went on a Labor Day weekend camping trip that turned into 2 days of "pouring water out of a boot" rain.  I haven't been able to get her in a tent since.


Both myself and wife consider staying in the hotel as "camping" .. I did my time in tents .. no longer.

New and stoked about meeting folks as well ..


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Im going to tent it. Maybe my 5 person instead of the 10.

Was going to do the hotel but dont wanna miss nuthin. How many are doing the campout thing?

Im getting stoked


----------



## solaryellow

I will be camping out. Too many fun conversations around the fire.


----------



## alblancher

Jerry,  just confirming that we intend to bring the camper this time.  Putting new tires on it Monday and we should be ready.  Liz wants to spend a couple of days at the beach on the way home. 

I'm am bringing a couple of bellies for the cure demo and will make filled pork shots for snacks Saturday.  I'll have an ECB with me.  Unless we can get away early look for us Friday before dark


----------



## eman

We are tent camping. nepas please bring the big yellow tent,that way there will be at least one uglier than mine! LMAO!!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

eman said:


> We are tent camping. nepas please bring the big yellow tent,that way there will be at least one uglier than mine! LMAO!!!!










 sure

I got 2 easy ups to bring and a folding table. And my Florida sqeeter survival pack.....OUCH


----------



## raptor700

I will be bringing my camper, I'm not missing a thing


----------



## bmudd14474

Less than a month now. Its gonna be so much fun. I hope that anyone that can make it will come. You will not regret it. Unless your on a diet because you are sure to blow the diet here.


----------



## bamafan

I'll be tenting it also. But all I really need is a chair. Right Joel?


----------



## solaryellow

BAMAFAN said:


> I'll be tenting it also. But all I really need is a chair. Right Joel?




I have never met anyone that needed less camping equipment than you Tim.


----------



## ice daddy

Do we have any type of count or approximate number of people coming?   I kinda need to know.


----------



## JckDanls 07

The Wife and I are camping (camper)...  Jerry you do have a site (hook ups) reserved for me...  eh ?


----------



## pineywoods

JckDanls 07 said:


> The Wife and I are camping (camper)... Jerry you do have a site (hook ups) reserved for me... eh ?


I did it when you asked way back when and still have it for you


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok...  thanks brother...  just wanted to put my mind to rest on it....   thanks...   I worry about things like that and try to have all my ducks in a row ...


----------



## raptor700

solaryellow said:


> I have never met anyone that needed less camping equipment than you Tim.




    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I have two camping chairs and a Mason[emoji]8482[/emoji] Jar


----------



## pineywoods

raptor700 said:


> I have two camping chairs and a Mason[emoji]8482[/emoji] Jar


Tim only needs one chair


----------



## raptor700

Pineywoods said:


> Tim only needs one chair


            
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Oh!........Yeah!!!!............Now i remember


----------



## solaryellow

True story :dunno


----------



## shooterrick

Looking forward to it all.  Jerry save the tent still for us.  Been crazy at work so I am looking for a long weekend.  LOL


----------



## JckDanls 07

How about some poker...  maybe get a poker game going in the evenings ????

I also have some corn hole boards I'm gonna bring


----------



## raptor700

JckDanls 07 said:


> How about some poker... maybe get a poker game going in the evenings ????
> I also have some corn hole boards I'm gonna bring


  Sounds good Keith, i have a guru, so i can leave the smoker and play some poker


----------



## bmudd14474

What day is everyone coming in on?


----------



## raptor700

I'm planning on being their by noon Thursday


----------



## boykjo

I will be there wed afternoon....

Joe


----------



## eman

Thursday afternoon depending on stops and how lazy i am thursday morning.


----------



## solaryellow

Thursday evening most likely.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Going to get there Thursday mid morning i guess.


----------



## callahan4life

I'll be there Friday morning


----------



## bamafan

Hopefully afrounf noon on Thursday right in front of Raptor.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Noonish Friday for me


----------



## dougmays

ya'll have a great time! i wish i could come up for it, i'll be there next year!

can't wait to see pictures


----------



## raptor700

dougmays said:


> ya'll have a great time! i wish i could come up for it, i'll be there next year!
> 
> can't wait to see pictures


  Hope to see ya next time Doug, I'll take lots of pics for ya


----------



## alelover

Sounds like it will be awesome. Wish I could be there.


----------



## TulsaJeff

I'll be there Thursday evening late.. my plane arrives at 5 something


----------



## eman

TulsaJeff said:


> I'll be there Thursday evening late.. my plane arrives at 5 something




Is the real BOSS still coming w/ you?


----------



## sumosmoke

Pulling in hopefully by 1pm on Thursday, as I managed to get more time off! Am ready to roll up my sleeves and have a great weekend!


----------



## sumosmoke

BAMAFAN said:


> Hopefully afrounf noon on Thursday right in front of Raptor.




Tim - are you bringing our National Championship flag?? If not, I'll buy one. I think we should be able to proudly fly that at the camp!!


----------



## boykjo

Cant wait.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     I need to get away from it all............


----------



## sumosmoke

boykjo said:


> Cant wait....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get away from it all............


Ditto, Joe. Lookin' forward to seein' ya!


----------



## pineywoods

sumosmoke said:


> Tim - are you bringing our National Championship flag?? If not, I'll buy one. I think we should be able to proudly fly that at the camp!!


Target practice will begin shortly after said flag raising


----------



## eman

Pineywoods said:


> Target practice will begin shortly after said flag raising


maybe i can borrow the flamethrower from will and the guys at SOG???


----------



## raptor700

Pineywoods said:


> Target practice will begin shortly after said flag raising


  Put me down for 30 rounds


----------



## bamafan

Don't hate! I LUV Jordan Jefferson!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

WOOOHOOO

BBQ, BEER, BS'ING AND GUNS


----------



## boykjo

Here we go again.........This was at Als place







No shots were fired though... They were making the noise with their voices... Peow, peow,eh,eh,eh,eh,eh,eh,eh,


----------



## pineywoods

We won't really be doing any target shooting here at the Gathering just too many people to do it


----------



## BGKYSmoker

boykjo said:


> Here we go again.........This was at Als place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shots were fired though... They were making the noise with their voices... Peow, peow,eh,eh,eh,eh,eh,eh,eh,


My cat used to do that.

Oh wait that was Meow Meow eh he eh eh eh eh


----------



## boykjo

Jerry,

A buddy of mine was going with me to your place but he just cancelled so I have an open invitation for 1 person to share my meager accomodations in the pop up..... Let me know if anyone is interested. It comes equiped with a 42 inch sattelite tv and earplugs for sleeping......

Joe


----------



## bmudd14474

boykjo said:


> Jerry,
> 
> A buddy of mine was going with me to your place but he just cancelled so I have an open invitation for 1 person to share my meager accomodations in the pop up..... Let me know if anyone is interested. It comes equiped with a 42 inch sattelite tv and earplugs for sleeping......
> 
> Joe



are the ear plugs because your setting up camp next to Joels tent?


----------



## solaryellow

bmudd14474 said:


> boykjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry,
> 
> A buddy of mine was going with me to your place but he just cancelled so I have an open invitation for 1 person to share my meager accomodations in the pop up..... Let me know if anyone is interested. It comes equiped with a 42 inch sattelite tv and earplugs for sleeping......
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> are the ear plugs because your setting up camp next to Joels tent?
Click to expand...



Meh.


----------



## boykjo

solaryellow said:


> Meh.







bmudd14474 said:


> are the ear plugs because your setting up camp next to Joels tent?


----------



## almilo

Will be myself plus 2.

Have made Fri/Sat reservations at KOA for cabin.

Please confirm we are on list and send directions.

Thanks,

Joe Stella and Jonathan


----------



## pineywoods

AlMilo said:


> Will be myself plus 2.
> 
> Have made Fri/Sat reservations at KOA for cabin.
> 
> Please confirm we are on list and send directions.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe Stella and Jonathan


I now have you on the list but it will take me a few days to get the directions to you I had a computer crash and lost the directions from the KOA to here. I'll be going over there in the next few days tho and will write them again and PM them to you.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Hey y'all

Going to bring my weston 7 lb stuffer with me. To heavy to ship and just dont use it anymore, has metal tubes. Message me for more info.


----------



## desertlites

I sure will miss you all this year,starting a new driving job in the oil fields in west Texas.I will be sure to call a couple of you lets say about 1/2 past the empty mark on the mason jar.(grin) have a great time all.


----------



## bmudd14474

desertlites said:


> I sure will miss you all this year,starting a new driving job in the oil fields in west Texas.I will be sure to call a couple of you lets say about 1/2 past the empty mark on the mason jar.(grin) have a great time all.



Dang Bob that sucks. Tell your boss you will bring him some good Q back = )


----------



## TulsaJeff

eman said:


> Is the real BOSS still coming w/ you?


Bob.. I missed this post somehow

"She" had it planned but due to a scheduling conflict.. she won't be able to make it. I'm giving her a major guilt trip about it but unfortunately, unless she has a last minute change of heart, I will be traveling alone this year.


----------



## pineywoods

Jeff tell Abi she'll be missed and she's gonna miss a great weekend.


----------



## pineywoods

I talked to the people at the hotel today and we think maybe some people didn't use our confirmation number when they made their reservations and if that is the case they are not getting the discounted rates. If you made reservations without using the confirmation number in the first post of this thread call them back and tell them and use the number and save yourself some money


----------



## alblancher

Was looking forward to touching base with again Bob,  sorry you're not going to make it.


----------



## pineywoods

Yea Bob will be missed for sure. I really enjoyed meeting him last year and getting to spend a little time with him.


----------



## handsonfire

Pineywoods said:


> I talked to the people at the hotel today and we think maybe some people didn't use our confirmation number when they made their reservations and if that is the case they are not getting the discounted rates. If you made reservations without using the confirmation number in the first post of this thread call them back and tell them and use the number and save yourself some money


When I called; the clerk specifically asked me if I was with "the smoking meats thing". So the hotel staff is on the ball and well informed ..

//r


----------



## boykjo

alblancher said:


> Was looking forward to touching base with again Bob,  sorry you're not going to make it.




ditto...................................


----------



## pineywoods

HandsOnFire said:


> When I called; the clerk specifically asked me if I was with "the smoking meats thing". So the hotel staff is on the ball and well informed ..
> 
> //r




Some of the staff is very good others not so much


----------



## pineywoods

I would like to thank A-Maze-N Products for sending us more great stuff to give away. I would also like to apologize to Todd for not posting this sooner he sent the package awhile back and it's been so crazy around here I hadn't even taken the time to open it until today. After I took the pictures I packed the stuff back into the boxes so whoever wins the stuff don't worry it's nice and safe back in the taped up boxes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      Here's the pictures 



















Thanks again Todd and A-Maze-N Products still hoping Todd gets to attend the Gathering sometime soon


----------



## bmudd14474

Thanks Todd for the donation. You are a great asset to this site.


----------



## raptor700

Thanks Todd

Hope i win some of your A-Maze-n Products


----------



## handsonfire

Pineywoods said:


> I would like to thank A-Maze-N Products for sending us more great stuff to give away. I would also like to apologize to Todd for not posting this sooner he sent the package awhile back and it's been so crazy around here I hadn't even taken the time to open it until today. After I took the pictures I packed the stuff back into the boxes so whoever wins the stuff don't worry it's nice and safe back in the taped up boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pictures
> 
> Thanks again Todd and A-Maze-N Products still hoping Todd gets to attend the Gathering sometime soon




Such a great contribution! As luck would have it: ordered mine yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





_laffin

//r


----------



## JckDanls 07

Todd...   thanks Bub..  thats awesome


OK...  So I want to get some cure #1...  Does anybody have a store nearby that sells it ? what I am getting at is... If you could pick me some up and bring it with ya I will pay ya for it... I don't buy anything over the internet (I know, old school), but thats just me...  PM me if you would do this for me...


----------



## solaryellow

JckDanls 07 said:


> Todd... thanks Bub.. thats awesome
> 
> 
> OK... So I want to get some cure #1... Does anybody have a store nearby that sells it ? what I am getting at is... If you could pick me some up and bring it with ya I will pay ya for it... I don't buy anything over the internet (I know, old school), but thats just me... PM me if you would do this for me...




How much do you need Keith? I have a few 1 lbs bags I keep in reserve that I could bring with me.


----------



## alblancher

look for a butcher supply or spice shop along the way.  May be able to stop and pick some up without going out of your way


----------



## JckDanls 07

thinking just a couple,3 lbs... as I am just starting out gonna do some bacon...  sausage eventually...  gonna make sure I catch the demo's while there... also will ask all of y'all a million questions 

  Thanks Bub..  sure do appreciate it...  


GETTING EXCITED AS TIME IS GETTING NEARER


----------



## boykjo

solaryellow said:


> How much do you need Keith? I have a few 1 lbs bags I keep in reserve that I could bring with me.




Yeah...Joel usually keep a 10 year supply around just in case.................


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Very cool

Thanks Todd


----------



## pineywoods

JckDanls 07 said:


> Todd... thanks Bub.. thats awesome
> OK... So I want to get some cure #1... Does anybody have a store nearby that sells it ? what I am getting at is... If you could pick me some up and bring it with ya I will pay ya for it... I don't buy anything over the internet (I know, old school), but thats just me... PM me if you would do this for me...




Keith I have some here I can let you have you don't need very much of it and I have about 10 lbs here


----------



## JckDanls 07

MAN..  you guys are just to good to me...  thanks my smoking brother... I'll tighten ya up...


----------



## sumosmoke

Pineywoods said:


> Yea Bob will be missed for sure. I really enjoyed meeting him last year and getting to spend a little time with him.




Ditto - will definitely miss seeing ya, my friend!


----------



## pineywoods

I think I have now sent everyone the directions on how to get here if you have not received them please send me a PM


----------



## so ms smoker

counting down the days! Can't wait to meet up with everyone and enjoy some great food. I will be 'roughing it' this time, but I may be getting to old for that soon!Get your taxes done early so that is not on your mind!

Mike


----------



## africanmeat

i could not get my meeting in Ohio  organized for this week.

but you live only ones so i got my air  ticket i got my car just to get now the room 

and i am in .

see you guys in 2  weeks


----------



## alblancher

Great news AfricanMeat,  looking forward to meeting you!  SoMSSmoker  havn't seen you since October, looking forward to it.


----------



## eman

great to hear you are going to make it Ahron !


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Getting close   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I even bought a new tent.


----------



## alelover

Check these guys out Keith. They are in St. Pete.

http://savoryspiceshop.com/aboutus/stpete.html


----------



## pineywoods

I have the bellies for our breakfast bacon in cure sorry I didn't get any Qview of the process but you will have the chance to see it being done during the curing demo. I will try to get some Qview of them in the smoker when they are ready.


----------



## pineywoods

Rick it is getting close but people still have time to make plans to join us.

I'm sad that some of our friends can't attend this year but we understand that for one reason or another sometimes it just doesn't work out. Tom, Al, Bob, Jeff, Rick, Matt, Sara, Adam know that y'all will be missed and we hope to see you next year. My own daughter won't be able to make it this year but my son in law and grand kids will be there

The good news is we will still have a lot of our friends coming and some new soon to be friends coming as well.


----------



## boykjo

nepas said:


> Getting close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even bought a new tent.


Cool... I bet it comes with a shed.


----------



## mballi3011

I'm also sorry to hear that those folks can't make it but it will be fun. I can only come for the day but I hope to get there to help cook breakfast. I'll will wait to leave till Tim falls asleep in his chair maybe longer thou.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Went up town today. Got some goodies we can put on the door prize/raffle/drawing table with the other goodies.

Dips







Salts


----------



## pineywoods

Cool Rick and I'm sure people will apprecate them


----------



## solaryellow

2 weeks to go. Guess I better get some sirloin tip roast pastrami started tomorrow.


----------



## africanmeat

Wow it is close i leave home on the 10.04 it is next week. man i am  so excited.


----------



## beeboq

You guys switch this to May yet????????????  LOL.  Gonna be down there MId May.  1st to Tampa for a Red Sox game , then to the Kissimee Area for a week of mickey mouse.   Any recommendations to get some cold beer and some BBQ?


----------



## handsonfire

Geez I'm getting so stoked I gotta smoke sumthin

maybe macaroni and cheese to go with fried chicken ..

will also give me a chance to test my new amazin pellet smoker and the bags upon bags of pellets I ordered (could not resist)

../r


----------



## bamafan

Jerry got a decent head count yet? It's getting close. Please let me know if you want me to bring anything else other than the cloe slaw fixins and wings. Got rid of the Bubba grills sign. Figured it has been on there long enough.


----------



## raptor700

I have to admit, it does look better than the Bubba sign.

Looking forward to some of those wings


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Anyone want some smoked pickled eggs?


----------



## alblancher

I started two bellies in a dry cure and a belly in Pop's brine this afternoon.  We are presenting a cure demo and discussion at the gathering and I hope to be able to compare the two methods as part of the discussion.  I also have a belly in the freezer that we will be able to use as me make and apply the cures and brine.

I deboned, cut into cubes and applied cure to two butts for some Polish I am making for the filled pork shots we'll be doing. 

You know it doesn't sound like a lot of work but man, it's time to drink a beer and put my feet up!


----------



## alblancher

Nepas,  I'd love to try some pickled eggs but it would be a first time for me.  Oh and BTW we are spending a couple of days at the beach before we go home so I mean, they don't give you the trots or something do they?   Just what everyone told me when we stared at them in the gallon jar on the bar.


----------



## alelover

No thanks. I had an apple on the train.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

alblancher said:


> Nepas,  I'd love to try some pickled eggs but it would be a first time for me.  Oh and BTW we are spending a couple of days at the beach before we go home so I mean, they don't give you the trots or something do they?   Just what everyone told me when we stared at them in the gallon jar on the bar.




They might if you do the Paul Newman egg eating.


----------



## boykjo

Jerry, Can you post up a list of things to bring to make a hydroponic growing container..... I want to make a few while I am down there....Maybe some others would want to do the same

Joe


----------



## pineywoods

Joe and anybody else wanting to make a self watering container please bring a 5 gal bucket with lid if you want to make several of them bring several. You can also make them out of those 18 gal plastic totes but it does take a little more work to do them.

I'll have the rest of the stuff we need to make them here and we'll make a few of both types so you can see how easy it is to make them.

They work great and are a lot less work than growing in the ground. I don't know that you'd want to try to have a big garden in them but you'd be surprised at how much some people have going in them. If you don't have the space for a regular garden these are a way to grow a few things very easily and without taking up much room

Here's a link to give you an idea of what we are talking about I may do mine a little different but the principal is the same

http://www.seattleoil.com/Flyers/Earthbox.pdf


----------



## ice daddy

Hmmmmm,  Pickled eggs an lotsa beer.    Jerry your gonna need a few caution no smoking signs for all that methane.


----------



## africanmeat

Ice Daddy said:


> Hmmmmm,  Pickled eggs an lotsa beer.    Jerry your gonna need a few caution no smoking signs for all that methane.


If we are talking  of beer what is the most favorite beer?????


----------



## handsonfire

africanmeat said:


> If we are talking  of beer what is the most favorite beer?????




Trick question?

Errr the cold kind ..


----------



## ice daddy




----------



## bamafan

The free kind


----------



## alelover

I brew what I drink.


----------



## almilo

I'll drink what you brew.


----------



## eman

The free cold kind!


----------



## africanmeat

OK i got it .  

1. it is wet

2. it is cold

3. it is free

now what Brand should it be


----------



## bamafan

Africa, buy them a Natty pack and tell them to fight over it! If you don't know what a Natty pack is come see me when you get there! On a side note Sam Adams is always good.


----------



## alblancher

Ahron

You may as wait until after the first day and just make a beer run once you find out who's cooler your drinking from!  We all tend to bring our own alcohol and just share.  Maybe you'll find a beer you like and then you can pick up a  couple of six packs from there.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Im bringing some beer, rebel yell, makers mark and some shine cherries.


----------



## solaryellow

nepas said:


> Im bringing some beer, rebel yell, makers mark and some shine cherries.




I am drinking Rick's booze and eating the cherries.


----------



## ice daddy

Just curious, Is everyone as excited as I am?


----------



## alblancher

Getting  ready

17 lbs of Polish ready to dry.  I'll cold smoke it a while Friday and then put in the Lang to cook  and

1/2 belly after first application of dry cure











2 -   1/2 bellies in the brine


----------



## africanmeat

alblancher said:


> Ahron
> 
> You may as wait until after the first day and just make a beer run once you find out who's cooler your drinking from!  We all tend to bring our own alcohol and just share.  Maybe you'll find a beer you like and then you can pick up a  couple of six packs from there.


  Thanks it is a good advise


----------



## africanmeat

Ice Daddy said:


> Just curious, Is everyone as excited as I am?


 Yes yes  and i start my trip to the US on the 09/04/2012


----------



## alblancher

Maybe everyone should bring a bottle or two of their local brew for Ahron to try out!  I can swing a 6 of Abita Amber.

Kind of funny the way your write the date.  I was going to say you are going to miss the party  04/09/12 in US lingo


----------



## boykjo

I'll be bringing some Hacker-Pschorrr weisse beer from Munich Grermany for anyone who would like to try it...........

Joe


----------



## BGKYSmoker

boykjo said:


> I'll be bringing some Hacker-Pschorrr weisse beer from Munich Grermany for anyone who would like to try it...........
> 
> Joe




With some Amish mustard pickled eggs.


----------



## ice daddy

Nice lookin jar of Rooster bullets.


----------



## boykjo

Ice Daddy said:


> Nice lookin jar of Rooster bullets.




Must be nice Ice daddy... Have a few beers and stumble and your there..................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## eman

Getting closer each day . finished 99% of the shopping . will be packing starting sunday.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

My wife asked me if im leaving wednesday or thursday.

who all is going to be camped out on Wed?


----------



## solaryellow

We are leaving Wednesday afternoon but won't be pulling in until early Thursday morning.


----------



## pineywoods

nepas said:


> My wife asked me if im leaving wednesday or thursday.
> 
> who all is going to be camped out on Wed?




Rick I think Joe, Tim and Brian will all be here on Wednesday


----------



## pineywoods

I would like to thank MidWestern Research/ Walton's Inc for sending us some items. It will help us with the sausage making demo and we will have some things to give as prizes as well.

























Thank you again


----------



## bmudd14474

Thats a nice looking spread of seasonings. Thanks Midwestern/Waltons Inc for the donation Thumbs Up


----------



## raptor700

Thanks Midwestern, looking forward to giving them a try


----------



## boykjo

nepas said:


> My wife asked me if im leaving wednesday or thursday.
> 
> who all is going to be camped out on Wed?




I'll be there wed afternoon... dont want to miss nothin....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## sumosmoke

Am totally impressed by the items being donated for the gathering. AWESOME!!


----------



## sumosmoke

Pineywoods said:


> Joe and anybody else wanting to make a self watering container please bring a 5 gal bucket with lid if you want to make several of them bring several. You can also make them out of those 18 gal plastic totes but it does take a little more work to do them.
> 
> I'll have the rest of the stuff we need to make them here and we'll make a few of both types so you can see how easy it is to make them.
> 
> They work great and are a lot less work than growing in the ground. I don't know that you'd want to try to have a big garden in them but you'd be surprised at how much some people have going in them. If you don't have the space for a regular garden these are a way to grow a few things very easily and without taking up much room
> 
> Here's a link to give you an idea of what we are talking about I may do mine a little different but the principal is the same
> 
> http://www.seattleoil.com/Flyers/Earthbox.pdf


Jerry - I have some PVC already cut up and can get some boxes, for the demo. Will bring them with me and I bet those would make some good prizes too!


----------



## africanmeat

I am starting to pack got some goodies for the give away ,from South Africa ,

hope it will make it in one piece.


----------



## alblancher

Jerry  needs a Gnu!  If you have extra room in your luggage.


----------



## africanmeat

alblancher said:


> Jerry  needs a Gnu!  If you have extra room in your luggage.


i can't bring meat in to the US so i will have to find one catch him and bring him alive. do you have a 308 Ready  ?


----------



## bamafan

Been out buying the cole slaw stuff. Pick up the wings on Weds. Can't wait to get the hell out of work! Looking forward to making many new friends next week.


----------



## alblancher

That's what I meant,  a live Gnu.   I just like saying the word.  They are butt ugly but you get to say   "Look a Gnu"!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Got my new tent set  up to check out. Its ready. I heading out Wed afternoon.


----------



## boykjo

some good news

Wednesday April 11









Mix of sun and clouds. Highs in the low 80s and lows in the low 50s.

Details
Thursday April 12








Sunshine. Highs in the low 80s and lows in the low 50s.

Details
Friday April 13








Mix of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the low 60s.

Details
Saturday April 14








More sun than clouds. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the low 60s.

Details
Sunday April 15








Abundant sunshine. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the low 60s.

Details
Monday April 16

There is a dense smoke advisory until the 8th. I predict another one next weekend.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## solaryellow

boykjo said:


> There is a dense smoke advisory until the 8th. I predict another one next weekend.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


----------



## shooterrick

4 more days of work and we are on the way.  Jerry thanks for the tent use.  Sandy just got in a load of cinnimon. Hmmm wonder what that is for?  LOL


----------



## bamafan

Sandy + cinnimon = gooey goodness!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





2 and a half work days for me. My wife is laughing. I have the truck loaded with almost everything allready except the food!


----------



## eman

BAMAFAN said:


> Sandy + cinnimon = gooey goodness!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 and a half work days for me. My wife is laughing. I have the truck loaded with almost everything allready except the food!


did you load the Pot?


----------



## bamafan

It's in the truck allready Bob!


----------



## JckDanls 07

eman said:


> did you load the Pot?



UUMMMMM...  what kind of SMOKING gathering is this ?


----------



## desertlites

sure hate to miss this 1-will be thinking of you all


----------



## alblancher

C'mon guys,  You know one thing Jerry doesn't like in his thread is that kind of talk.  You can blame Eman but just letting you know before Jerry reads this!!


----------



## boykjo

1 more day 14hrs of work and its 11 days off......rest,relaxation and some fellowship with some great smoking fanatics... It don't get better than this......anxious to see everyone again and to meet the new comers......


----------



## sumosmoke

Joe - you gonna have your TV again for the race?? If so, I know where my butt will be parked! Next to my Jr. Partner!!


----------



## bamajon

Im like Bamafan. My wife is laughing at me too. Ive got my stuff on go too. I can't wait to see al of you guys. It's always one of the highlights of my year. I'll have my bOat again so if anyone wants to do some fishing with me I'll be ready.


----------



## alblancher

I'm going to Top Sail park in Destin for a couple of days on the way home.  Do you think I should get a saltwater license and try to fish the beach for a couple of days.   Not sure how the fishing is from the beach down there.


----------



## JckDanls 07

BAMAJON said:


> Im like Bamafan. My wife is laughing at me too. Ive got my stuff on go too. I can't wait to see al of you guys. It's always one of the highlights of my year. I'll have my bOat again so if anyone wants to do some fishing with me I'll be ready.



count me in...  fresh or salt water ?


----------



## pineywoods

JckDanls 07 said:


> count me in... fresh or salt water ?




Keith, Jon fishes one of the big lakes here


----------



## JckDanls 07

Pineywoods said:


> Keith, Jon fishes one of the big lakes here



better yet..  I prefer fresh water..  I'll bring my equipment just in case


----------



## JckDanls 07

brought the camper up from the garage down back, today...   start getting ready...   can't wait


----------



## pineywoods

Things are shaping up around here and I look forward to seeing everybody when ya get here. The Greenhouse is a disappointment right now I didn't get the shade cloth on and the lettuce and argula bolted and is pretty much useless. Putting on shade cloth alone is not fun 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   There are a few goodies looking good in there tho


----------



## JckDanls 07

Pineywoods said:


> Things are shaping up around here and I look forward to seeing everybody when ya get here. The Greenhouse is a disappointment right now I didn't get the shade cloth on and the lettuce and argula bolted and is pretty much useless. Putting on shade cloth alone is not fun :biggrin:   There are a few goodies looking good in there tho



I believe you'll have all the help you want, very soon


----------



## solaryellow

Pineywoods said:


> Things are shaping up around here and I look forward to seeing everybody when ya get here. The Greenhouse is a disappointment right now I didn't get the shade cloth on and the lettuce and argula bolted and is pretty much useless. Putting on shade cloth alone is not fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few goodies looking good in there tho




I cleaned out the back of the Burb to make room for plants.


----------



## bamajon

I'll be fishing lake Seminole.   I whipped some bluegill butt last year.  In response to the beach fishing in destin. yes it is good


----------



## boykjo

BAMAJON said:


> I'll be fishing lake Seminole. I whipped some bluegill butt last year. In response to the beach fishing in destin. yes it is good


Looks like I'll be bringing a rod and reel........


----------



## BGKYSmoker

BAMAJON said:


> I'll be fishing lake Seminole. I whipped some bluegill butt last year. In response to the beach fishing in destin. yes it is good




Ohh me loves catching bluegill. Bringing my pole to. How much is a non resident fishing license?


----------



## alblancher

https://public.myfwc.com/CrossDOI/LPIS/LicenseDetails.aspx

30 bucks for 7 day non-resident from what I see  Freshwater


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Thanks Al

Yeah i found the FL site. might just go with the 7 day.


----------



## alblancher

YEA I'm trying to decide on a 3 day saltwater,  guess it is better to wait and buy it at a local bait shop.  You might check where BamaJohn is expecting to launch his boat and see if they have the license?


----------



## africanmeat

at the airport going to board in 2 hours and then the USA see you 

fishing anybody Say fishing mmmmuuu


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I cant do boats in the ocean anymore, me gets sea sick  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   lakes im fine.


----------



## boykjo

Lets all go fishing on johns boat....................


----------



## capntrip

Hey my brother lives in Jacksoville and the last time I was down to visit I looked out on his screen porch and asked where is your BBQ grill.......................His answer was "it's too hot in Florida to BBQ"

So you had better cancel this throwdown!!!!  ;>)


----------



## bamajon

boykjo said:


> Lets all go fishing on johns boat....................



Lol. That's hilarious. My boats not quite that big. Lol.  I'll be making a couple of trips to the lake.  I can only take one person at a time but I can definitely go in shifts so everyone that wants to go can go. I don't have a big smoker to bring to cook for everyone so I can definitely do my taking y'all fishing. I'm always looking for a reason to fish. Just ask the wife.  Besides its always more fun to fish when you have someone with ya.


----------



## shooterrick

These 10-12 hour days are killing me.  Come on Friday!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

One more day.

Whats work


----------



## boykjo

nepas said:


> One more day.
> 
> Whats work


LOL........You'll find out this weekend.........Jerry should have something for ya to do............. trees need to be trimmed..........


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Im ready.

Hope the fedex guy gets here today with my wifes edible ink cartriges for her cake printer. She going to print the SMF logo on icing sheet for a cake.


----------



## bamafan

WIll finish packing the truck and smoker tonight! Pick up the chicken at 11:00 tomorrow and hope to be on the road by 1!!! Vacation Time!


----------



## solaryellow

Packing up tonight and tomorrow morning. Should be on the road by 2pm with a detour through Columbia, SC.


----------



## bmudd14474

My flight takes off at 7:05am PDT. Can't wait.


----------



## s2k9k

I just read this whole thread and man am I bummed. I wish I had known what kind of event this was earlier and I would have made plans to go. I will defiantly be there next time.


----------



## africanmeat

Just landed in Orlando  now at my hotel going shopping and tomorrow i start driving to the camp .

yes yes yes cant wait to meet you guys .

i can taste the cold beer and i can smell the smoke .


----------



## callahan4life

Three more days until I'm there!!! Oh,yea!!!!!!!


----------



## cdldriver

dam I wish I DIN'T have to work.  you all have fun and if i see smoke in my travels I know were it came from.


----------



## eman

Packing up tomorrow after the auction . will have everything ready to pack the truck at day light Thur. Pick up 2 sacks of crawfish at 9 am in Hammond and  6 .5 hrs later we should be pulling in to da farm.


----------



## desertlites

Joel, are you stopping in Columbia to pick up hospital supplies for the upcoming trip to the ER. you'll have to make?


----------



## solaryellow

desertlites said:


> Joel, are you stopping in Columbia to pick up hospital supplies for the upcoming trip to the ER. you'll have to make?




No, but I am picking up the future patient. I should ask his wife for his insurance card this year.


----------



## bmudd14474

solaryellow said:


> desertlites said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joel, are you stopping in Columbia to pick up hospital supplies for the upcoming trip to the ER. you'll have to make?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I am picking up the future patient. I should ask his wife for his insurance card this year. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


thats not a bad Idea.


----------



## boykjo

5 AM I'm outta here


----------



## scrappynadds

Need a gathering around St.Louis............HMMMMM


----------



## raptor700

One more day of work and I'm heading your way Jerry, will call when i exit I-10.

Whoooo Hooooooo..............it's gonna be a fun weekend


----------



## eman

FOR ANYONE THAT IS CAMPING!!!

 I Just checked the weather forecast and you may want to bring an extra blanket!

 Wed night low  44

 Thur high 73  low 44

 Fri high 78      low 51

 sat high 82   low 57

  Great weather!!!!!!


----------



## solaryellow

Blanket? What for?


----------



## JckDanls 07

eman said:


> FOR ANYONE THAT IS CAMPING!!!
> I Just checked the weather forecast and you may want to bring an extra blanket!
> Wed night low  44
> Thur high 73  low 44
> Fri high 78      low 51
> sat high 82   low 57
> Great weather!!!!!!



Alcohol will keep ya warm...


----------



## bmudd14474

JckDanls 07 said:


> eman said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR ANYONE THAT IS CAMPING!!!
> I Just checked the weather forecast and you may want to bring an extra blanket!
> Wed night low  44
> Thur high 73  low 44
> Fri high 78      low 51
> sat high 82   low 57
> Great weather!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol will keep ya warm...
Click to expand...


or the smokers.


----------



## raptor700

Looking forward to some Tri-Tip, Brian


----------



## shooterrick

PANIC! @#$#@ ANGER, FEAR!!!!!   Crap!  Double CRAP! 

Sandy, (Mrs. Shooter), was rear ended in our truck today on I-12!  She is home now resting but very sore and hurt back.  She will be going back to the doctor tomorrow to make sure it is just muscle pain.  The F-150 has minor rear bumper and quarter panel damage as best as I can see and the women that hit her was issued a citation as Sandy was at a dead stop in traffic!  Pretty sure the truck is drivable and can make the trip but not sure about MRS Shooter yet.  A day or two will tell. 

She said if she thinks she can tolerate the ride we are coming but may not be able to be on her feet enoeph to make cinnimon rolls.  I told her we all could live without her rolls but I could not live without her so it is her and her doctors call.  The other young women is fine but her car looks like shitttttttt compared to the F-150.  It really looks like mostly cosmetic damage to the truck but am waiting to meet with the adjuster.  Bumper low on the side of the hit and some quarter panel damage that looks repairable.  Tough truck and tough wife.

Sorry for the rant.  We just didn't need this kind of crap this week.


----------



## eman

Rick ,

Tell sandy that as much as we like her sweet rolls that her health is more important than sweets.

 Hope she is okay and that y'all can make the trip.


----------



## sumosmoke

eman said:


> Rick ,
> 
> Tell sandy that as much as we like her sweet rolls that her health is more important than sweets.
> 
> Hope she is okay and that y'all can make the trip.




Second that ... Sandy is tough, but her back is nothing to mess with ...


----------



## bmudd14474

Dang Rick.

I hope Sandy isn't bad and hope that you can still make the trip.


----------



## obx fisherman

Hey folks, OBX (aka Gary) here, Solaryellow's buddy, hope to meet many of you this weekend!


----------



## tedstarr

Hello everyone!

My wife and I are coming in Friday afternoon, bringing ourselves and some money to help buy stuff.  A question I had was if there is anything in the way of supplies, fortifications, libations, etc., that we could bring over and above our own adult beverages to help out.  We're driving up from Tampa, so there's no issue with airlines and such.  Please let me know if there is anything else needed that I could help with or bring.  This is my first get-together and I'm looking forward to learning from the smoke-masters. 

- Ted


----------



## JckDanls 07

Ted...  what time are you leaving...  I'm just south of you and leaving Fri. 0600...


----------



## solaryellow

OBX Fisherman said:


> Hey folks, OBX (aka Gary) here, Solaryellow's buddy, hope to meet many of you this weekend!




Gary!


----------



## JckDanls 07

OBX Fisherman said:


> Hey folks, OBX (aka Gary) here, Solaryellow's buddy, hope to meet many of you this weekend!



I'm sorry you had to admit that your Joel's buddy in public...  LOL (JK)...  welcome to SMF and glad you are joining us...  Please do us a favor and head on over to roll call and introduce yourself. also would you please update your profile to include your whereabouts in this great country of ours...


Just kid'n y'all..  no harm meant


----------



## solaryellow

JckDanls 07 said:


> OBX Fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey folks, OBX (aka Gary) here, Solaryellow's buddy, hope to meet many of you this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you had to admit that your Joel's buddy in public... LOL (JK)... welcome to SMF and glad you are joining us... Please do us a favor and head on over to roll call and introduce yourself. also would you please update your profile to include your whereabouts in this great country of ours...
> 
> 
> edited
Click to expand...



He isn't nearly as sorry as he gonna be.


----------



## tedstarr

JackDnls,

I'm guessing we'll be getting out a little later than that - 8ish or so.  We're at the north end of St. Petersburg and plan to head up Veterans Expressway to 19N, taking the scenic route.  We've been up I-75 enough that we'd prefer to get a change of scenery.

Ted


----------



## JckDanls 07

TedStarr said:


> JackDnls,
> 
> I'm guessing we'll be getting out a little later than that - 8ish or so.  We're at the north end of St. Petersburg and plan to head up Veterans Expressway to 19N, taking the scenic route.  We've been up I-75 enough that we'd prefer to get a change of scenery.
> 
> 
> Ted



oh..  ok..  your gonna be awhile then...  LOL..  see ya there..  I go that early to miss rush hour in Tampa


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Im going to be getting a late start. My wife wants me to stick around for her fedex package.


----------



## pineywoods

Shooter Rick you take good care of Sandy I hope y'all can make it but I understand if not. Tell her that if she can make it we can live without the cinnamon buns I'd rather see her here and having fun then suffering trying to do too much. I do have a couple decent recliners in the cook shed so hopefully we can keep her comfy.

Nepas/Rick I'm gonna pick us up some NY Strip Steaks for dinner and we won't be eating very early Brian won't be getting in until after 5, Tim and Jon won't be in very early either, Joe has a long drive and then will be getting his camper set up and satellite dish dialed in (he roughs it in style) so whenever you get here is fine. I'll be going to pick up Brian but my wife Karen will be here

Are y'all ready for a party??????????? Things are just about ready to go here and looking forward to seeing everyone. Got quite a bit done today including smoking the bacon ya gotta love the AMNPS I filled one with apple and the other with hickory. The apple went about 8 hours and the hickory went over 12 hours had nice light smoke coming out the stacks all day and it sure smelled good around here. Here's some Qview





























































We'll have to sample a bit of the bacon Thursday morning just to make sure it's edible 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I used Hi Mountain Buckboard Bacon cure and Al Blancher has been busy curing some bacon a couple different ways so we'll have a decent variety for people to try with their breakfasts as well as at the curing demo.

I did have one bag that leaked some and as a result I didn't get a good cure on part of that belly that's why the one slab is so much smaller. I cut off the part that didn't get a complete cure it might have been alright but I'm sure not gonna take any chances


----------



## pineywoods

TedStarr said:


> JackDnls,
> 
> I'm guessing we'll be getting out a little later than that - 8ish or so.  We're at the north end of St. Petersburg and plan to head up Veterans Expressway to 19N, taking the scenic route.  We've been up I-75 enough that we'd prefer to get a change of scenery.
> 
> Ted


Ted coming up US 19 when you get into Perry you can turn west onto US 98 and take it to St Marks and turn north onto Hwy 267 it runs through the National Forest and will take you to Hwy 20 turn left onto Hwy 20 and you will cross over the river and go a couple more miles then Hwy 267 will turn to the right/north again to Quincy. Coming up 267 just before you get to I-10 the Hampton Inn is on the right. If you need to stop at a store before heading to camp there is a Walmart about a mile north of I-10 on 267 it's on the left side and you have to look for it as it sits off the Hwy a little. When I go to Crystal River I often take 267 it takes about 20-30 minutes longer but it sure is a much nicer drive than the interstate


----------



## boykjo

Woke up early......looks like I'll get an earlier start at 4AM.. see ya in 11 hrs


----------



## bamafan

Rick I hope everything works out for you and Sandy. You will be missed if you cannot make it But Sandy is more important. If it doesn't work out hope to see you in the fall at Al's.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Fedex not here yet, so i getting goodies all packed in the igloos.

















































See y'all sometime today.


----------



## alelover

You got enough to feed an army there Rick. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice display of sausagery.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Got some goodies for the ticket table 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Some 18mm mahogany collagen stick casings, mahogany SS/Bologna casings, custom made un bleached muslin SS/Bologna bags and some AC #116 Stick mix.


----------



## alblancher

Looking forward to meeting you Nepas,  maybe you can slip a couple extra door prize tickets in the hat for me!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Soon as my wife gets home to finish the cake, im outta here heading to FL


----------



## so ms smoker

Can't wait to get there!See ya'll saturday about noon!

Mike


----------



## solaryellow

Leaving in an hour. See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## eman

Auction is over. We had thought about leaving today instead of in the AM, .but it would be to hard top keep the crawfish alive for 2 days.

 So we will see y'all tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## bamafan

Nepa's all I can say is DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Some one needs to buy you a beer! Truck and smoker are loaded. Heading east in 15-30 minutes!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Im bout 30 mins from rolling out. See y'all soon.


----------



## solaryellow

Hello from SC.








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alelover

Frugal's. That's 4 miles from my office Joel.


----------



## solaryellow

We are in West Columbia now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eman

solaryellow said:


> We are in West Columbia now.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Anywhere near Bogata?


----------



## shooterrick

Just a status update on Sandy.  She is feeling pretty good but still sore in her back and shoulders.  She did work today and didn't feel too bad until the end of the day.  Doc has left it up to her as no internal or skeletol injuries are evedent.  Seems mostly soft tissue strain of sorts.  She slept well last night and we will make the final decisision to come or not tomorrow.  Right now it looks hopeful.


----------



## raptor700

Glad to hear Sandy's doing better, I hope ya'll can make it


----------



## bama bbq

Though I can't make it, I hope all have safe travels to and from the event.  Look forward to the photos.


----------



## dougmays




----------



## bmudd14474

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DanMcG

That's cruel Brian


----------



## shooterrick

Not good news.  Sandy feels worse today then the first two days.  Doc said thats not unusual but she is in more than a bit of pain.  I told her it is not worth making the trip and her miserable the whole time so I believe we are not coming.  She insists on not making a final decision till morning but I know she just does not want to disapoint me.  Regardless of how much we want to come I just am not comfortable with the wisdom of a cross country trip right now. 

I hope you all have a great time and regret not getting to meet some of you I have not had a chance to see before.  I will be watching the posts.

Shooter.


----------



## desertlites

Sandy & Rick I know how much attending the gathering means to the both of you,and your presence means to all the other guests that will be there-friends met and those you have not.Sandy, for I have only had the pleasure to spend a short few days with you I did learn how a tough as nails gal you are and how you might not want to let this accident keep you home.I sure hope in another day you will feel that your in shape to make the trip,but were not getting any younger so please listen to your body.I also look forward to keeping up with all the posts and pics and maybe next year I also will be attending.Sandy you are in my thoughts and I hope you  get  back to normal soon. *  Bob*


----------



## desertlites

Brian, let the pictures begin!!!!!!!     Dan you need to get to 1 of these, you won't regret it.


----------



## JckDanls 07

All loaded up...  camper hooked up to truck, ready to roll...   pulling out at 0600 Fri...  should arrive around lunch time...   



SEE YA THERE


----------



## handsonfire

Goodies cooked up. Fired up something a little special I caught earlier in the week.on the road tomorrow am after wife sleeps in *grin*. Only a 3 hour trip for me. See you gents there..

Gonna be fun ....

/r steve


----------



## solaryellow

Brian is scared of the ghost of Mike.







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## callahan4life

Leaving out at about 10 a.m. We should arrive between 1 and 2 p.m. Can't wait to get there!!!!


----------



## raptor700

The hanging of the banner

















































Ahron (Africanmeat) cooking some Shakushka







Laural (Sumosmoke) frying up some bacon







More pics coming............


----------



## obx fisherman

Having a great time and meeting cool people!


----------



## fife

On the way


----------



## solaryellow

Wings!








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raptor700




----------



## alelover

Keeps getting better. Food looks great.


----------



## chefrob

looks like the start of a great get-together!


----------



## raptor700

Time to smoke some bacon













Al's pork shots







Rick (NEPAS) found the special hot wing


----------



## solaryellow

Cajun night is on tap. Eman's red beans and rice smells incredible. 







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanMcG

thanks for sharing the pic's of the fun, but how about some more names to go with the faces...
Hope ya all have a great time, wish I was there!


----------



## solaryellow

Red beans and rice ladies!







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s2k9k

DanMcG said:


> thanks for sharing the pic's of the fun, but how about some more names to go with the faces...
> Hope ya all have a great time, wish I was there!


X2 I've been following this thread wishing I was there.


----------



## s2k9k

So what's everybody drinking down there tonight?


----------



## solaryellow

S2K9K said:


> So what's everybody drinking down there tonight?



We are all drinking from the fountain of youth. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s2k9k

solaryellow said:


> We are all drinking from the fountain of youth.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2




There you go, just make me more jealous I'm not there.


----------



## raptor700

Joel (solaryellow) left, and Joe (boykjo) right







AlBlancher left, and bob (Eman) right







Shrimp going in







Shrimp coming out







MMmmmmmm.................







mud bugs ready to go in


----------



## shooterrick

Looking great so far guys.  Wish we were there.  Mrs Shooter is depressed about not going but ended back at the doctors office today in a lot of pain.  She has some muscle relaxers now and some pain meds.  Insurance called and said the other persons liability is covering all her medical and repairs.  No Shit!.   I told them not to even call me with a settlement until after she is well.  I also told them they were covering my losss of value on the F-150 besides the repairs.  

Sandy is resting on ice for now watching her favorit show so I thought I would sneak in for a moment and take a look at everything.


----------



## raptor700

Mud bugs are ready 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Anyone for a shot of tequila







A happy camper


----------



## raptor700

Im a pretty Princess and wear women's undies with pink flowers  :unsure:


----------



## solaryellow

raptor700 said:


>


Whoa, this post changed quickly!


----------



## s2k9k

Yea what happened to the princess?


----------



## solaryellow

S2K9K said:


> Yea what happened to the princess?




That is what I was wondering.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Smokin baby


----------



## bmudd14474

raptor700 said:


> Im a pretty Princess and wear women's undies with pink flowers  :unsure:



I am guessing either you are drunk or you left your computer logged into SMF and walked away? :yahoo:


----------



## BGKYSmoker

bmudd14474 said:


> I am guessing either you are drunk or you left your computer logged into SMF and walked away?




I think its sexy   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And I am glad you like the ones I gave you Raptor700. They fit me well when I tried them.

It takes a real man to explore his feminine side


----------



## rio_grande

Mud Bugs look good fellas!


----------



## chefrob

nepas said:


> Smokin baby




 whacha smokin'...........


----------



## solaryellow

ABTs are on.







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pops6927

You guys are all gettin'

_*Smokin' Hot!*_
 


raptor700 said:


> Im a pretty Princess and wear women's undies with pink flowers




LOL!


----------



## raptor700

Pops6927 said:


> You guys are all gettin'
> 
> _*Smokin' Hot!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!


  I think the heat is getting to me Pops


----------



## raptor700

Getting ready for a feast tonite  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pork butts on the Bubba







Briskets on the Lang-a-Like


----------



## s2k9k

Liking the avatar there Raptor!


----------



## raptor700

S2K9K said:


> Liking the avatar there Raptor!




  Thanks Dave


----------



## raptor700

The boss, hard at work







Jerrys garden

























BBQ Shrimp going in


----------



## fife

What a great time we have all had this weekend. Sure is good to see everyone from the SMF. Just wish all a safe drive back home and hope you have great smoke till we see ya next year......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*FORUM on the net*


----------



## pops6927

I got mail from ya'all!


----------



## solaryellow

Tim has wood.







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raptor700

Pops6927 said:


> I got mail from ya'all!




   glad it arrived safely Pops


----------



## handsonfire

Arrived back in Pensacola none the worse for wear. Looks like you may have showers heading your way. I want to thank Pineywoods (Jerry) and his wife for hosting and being the best hosts. Thanks to all those I met for making this an unforgettable experience.

Carrie says "no more smoked chicken for a while" (I think she got one of the hot wings).

Ya'll be safe...


----------



## sumosmoke

Another successful Gathering, is on the books. Glad I have off work tomorrow so I can sit on the beach, fish, and reflect on the awesome times from the past few days.


----------



## ellymae

Looks like it was a lot of fun!


----------



## desertlites

Looks and sounds like another great time you all,still waiting for more pics, I know how these gatherings go so get back home and start downloading. Glad to see Tim in his native after hours habitat,he looks so content.Great job Jerry and Karen n all that helped out.


----------



## raptor700

desertlites said:


> Looks and sounds like another great time you all,still waiting for more pics, I know how these gatherings go so get back home and start downloading. Glad to see Tim in his native after hours habitat,he looks so content.Great job Jerry and Karen n all that helped out.


  Good to hear from ya my friend, sure wish you could have made it.
 

  He had some followers this time


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Log splitting class 101







Moink class 101













Africanmeat ZZZZZZZ







African meat & raptor







am & boykjo













We had a couple USAF Men there to that enjoyed everything.







Happy military man who won the propane smoker.







Yikes


----------



## raptor700

Thank you Jerry and Karen, it was a great weekend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't think anyone left hungry!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

X2 With raptor

TYVM

Jerry, Karin & Jeff

I will be back next year.


----------



## so ms smoker

Made it home fine. Thanks to everyone for putting on a great time! I will be back next time.

Mike


----------



## africanmeat

Wow what a great Gathering

you Had everything.good place, great people great (and a lot of it) food it was amazing to meet all of you 

thanks to all the organizers  

and to Jerry & Karin 

yup i will be  next year.

Nepas wife made this


----------



## raptor700

So MS Smoker said:


> Made it home fine. Thanks to everyone for putting on a great time! I will be back next time.
> 
> Mike




 Glad you made it home safe Mike, looking forward to seeing everyone again next year


----------



## fife

Made the trip back home ok. Sure did have a great time getting to hang out with the group. Food was GREAT. Thank you Jerry and Karen.

PS if you missed this you really missed a good time.

Thanks to all

FIFE


----------



## eman

Made it back to B.R. W/ no problems .

 Thank you Jerry and Karen for the hospitality!!!

 Glad to see some old friends again and to make some new ones.

thanks to all that helped make this a very successful gathering.

 Hope to see all of you in Oct. at The South East Louisiana Gathering.


----------



## solaryellow

Got home about an hour and a half ago. The pop-up made it back to Columbia in one piece. :biggrin:

Thank you again Jerry and Karen for opening your place up to the rest of us and being such gracious hosts. This is truly an incredible event and I look forward to next year's. Also, thanks to all of the contributors. You know who you are and I am not going to name names in fear of leaving someone out by accident.

All of the spectacular food and comradery make this event a very special time for each participant.


----------



## raptor700

solaryellow said:


> Got home about an hour and a half ago. The pop-up made it back to Columbia in one piece. :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you again Jerry and Karen for opening your place up to the rest of us and being such gracious hosts. This is truly an incredible event and I look forward to next year's. Also, thanks to all of the contributors. You know who you are and I am not going to name names in fear of leaving someone out by accident.
> 
> All of the spectacular food and comradery make this event a very special time for each participant.




  Glad y'all made it, i was hoping you didn't need a fire extinguisher  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       LOL!


----------



## solaryellow

raptor700 said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home about an hour and a half ago. The pop-up made it back to Columbia in one piece. :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you again Jerry and Karen for opening your place up to the rest of us and being such gracious hosts. This is truly an incredible event and I look forward to next year's. Also, thanks to all of the contributors. You know who you are and I am not going to name names in fear of leaving someone out by accident.
> 
> All of the spectacular food and comradery make this event a very special time for each participant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad y'all made it, i was hoping you didn't need a fire extinguisher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...



We kept a close eye on the other new tire. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have named Mike's popup Christine.


----------



## cdldriver

what are those? look good.


----------



## raptor700

cdldriver said:


> what are those? look good.


 That's ABT's


----------



## pineywoods

I would like to thank everyone who attended it was a lot of fun. It was good to see old friends as well as making lots of new ones. A special thanks goes out to all those who help out without your help we couldn't pull this whole thing off. I'd also like to thank Tulsa Jeff for his support which allows us to continue and grow the event every year.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I had a great time. It was nice finally meeting everyone. Thanks to all for the goodies and making this a gathering i wont forget.


----------



## ice daddy

What an amazing gathering, best food ever only surpassed by best people ever.  Thanks Jerry and Karen for your gracious and giving hosting.  I know it was a ton of time and work to pull off such a great event.  My first time, so everyone was a new friend to meet.  I hope next year to plan better an be able to camp out with all of you.  I learned a lot of new things an will have to expand my to do list again.


----------



## eman

For those of you that left early (before 10 AM Sunday) I apologize for not being awake to say My goodbyes.

 We Got into some great conversation around the fire Sat. night and when someone actually looked at their watch it was 6am Sunday Morning.

4 of us were REALLY tired for the drive home for sure.

  For those of you that have never attended a gathering ,DO IT !!!!.

Don't worry about what you will do ,It doesn't matter if you are a new smoker or have been smoking for ever.

More than likely ,it wont be a gathering of this size as Jerry and karen and a few friends have worked years to build this one to the size that it is now.

The First  North Fla gathering had maybe 10 people there.

  If there is no gathering in your area think about planning one.

 You can make it as simple or elaborate as you would like. You can make it a pot luck or you can plan a menu.

 The friends you will make and the things you can learn are  priceless.!!!


----------



## alelover

I think I will Bob.


----------



## bamafan

Thanks Jerry and Karen again for the great time. Was awesome to meet some new folks. To many to remember all the names again.  Meant to post that I was back yesterday safe and sound but got busy unpacking and re-packing for my trip out of town for work. Jerry if you find a couple of long sets of tongs they belong to the camp now! Hoepfully I'll be able to make it again next year. Lso for all those that cooked, prepped, and brought food thank you very most for making this the biggest one every. Ice Daddy nice job on the bagged ice machine. That was a life saver.


----------



## orlandosmoking

What a great weekend!! Thanks to everyone who helped organize, cook, prep, conduct demos, etc.. Special thanks to our gracious hosts, Jerry and Karen.  And of course the sponsors who helped make it all happen in grand style.

It was great meeting so many new friends and the food..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Can't wait 'till next year! Camp site reserved in advance!!

Don

edit. Almost forgot... thanks to Brian for assembling and seasoning the Cajun Injector smoker I won in the drawing. It will be put to good use. Thanks for taking the time to share your experience working with this smoker.


----------



## callahan4life

Wow!!!!! What a fantastic weekend!!!! We had great weather, awesome food and really great people! 

It was great meeting everyone face to face. 

Thanks goes out to everyone that helped out with the cooking as well as the sponsors and those individuals that brought and/or donated items for the door prizes.

Special Thanks to Jerry and Karen for all their hard work and for hosting this event! Job well done!!

Jerry, I have only one question, what are the dates for next year’s gathering? Keep my campsite warm because my wife and I are so there!

I have a lot of pictures that I took at the event and a few are posted below. All of them are posted in the albums on my facebook page ( www.facebook.com/david.haskett ).

africanmeat and Fife








mballi3011








bmudd14474








Pineywoods








JckDanls 07








TulsaJeff








Me


----------



## JckDanls 07

*"TOTALLY OFF THE CHAIN"​*
*What a blast we had...   First off, Jeff you don't know how much ALLof us appreciate what you have done...  If not for you creating this awesome forum, NONE of this would have been possible...  So for that my friend, "WE ALL THANK YOU" *... 

What can I say about Jerry and Ms Karen...  These two people are *"AMAZING"*...  The relentless time and effort you 2 put into this gathering was "ABSOLUTELY ASTOUNDING"  I have VERY HIGH praises for the both of you... Thank you so much for the hospitality...

ALL the others that helped prepare, cook, clean, demonstrate, tutor, guide, offer, contribute, and anything else I missed...  I thank you all so much for doing what y'all did...  

This was our first time attending the gathering..  and to meet all these great people was a true blessing as I can now say that I just made some wonderful new friends (I hope) You can bet your ass I will attend  the next one (PS. Jerry please reserve my same spot for next year). 

Any of y'all that didn't make it... *TRUST ME* you don't want to miss this next year...



Now for my 12 hr trip home that should have took 5 1/2 hrs...

Joel, I think I got your bad luck from ya as I had 2 blow outs on my trailer.. The first one was in Ocala, the tread separated from the tire, but the carcass was still holding air... So I limped down to the next exit and called AAA, They came and looked at the camper and said "Sorry, you don't have RV coverage"..  I asked If I give ya a big tip will you let me use your jack and wrench and I'll change it myself...  "Sorry, But I can't do that either" the guy said...  FFFFFFFFF....  OK, so I unhooked the camper, run to walmart and buy a jack and wrench..  while looking at the jacks I remembered I bought one of those ramp things that you drive the good tire on and it's suppose to raise the other tire of the ground to change, but couldn't remember if it was in the camper...  So I buy a jack anyways just to have my bases covered... I find the ramp deal..  back the good tire up on it...  wasn't tall enough...  get the new bottle jack out...  slide it under and it's to tall.. even with the good tire on the ramp deal...  FFFFFFFFFF.... So I find some plywood laying around to put under the ramp deal to make it higher.. this works and I get the tire changed finally...  so fast forward an hour and a half down the road into Tampa... 
            The other tire on the same side does the same thing..  blows tread off and leaves the carcass... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF   SO I'm about 30 minutes from home... I said F%#K IT..  I limped along in the far lane at 35 mph trying to make it to the house... stopped every 10 minutes or so to check things out... It finally lost all the air 2 exits from the house...  Now I already used my spare and have no other... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF...    So we called Charlotte's son and had him bring us the spare off his camper...  Finally made it home 10:30 last night...

As far as pictures go... I still have to load em from the Camera yet..  I'll post em on the Pic thread


Again, Thanks to Jeff, Jerry and Ms Karen, and all the others that made all this possible...   "I WAS TRULY BLESSED"


----------



## raptor700

I'm glad you made it Keith, I can't help but


----------



## sumosmoke

Keith - that is awful and so sorry to hear that happened to you on the way home! Glad everything turned out safe and you did limp home.


----------



## solaryellow

JckDanls 07 said:


> Joel, I think I got your bad luck from ya as I had 2 blow outs on my trailer..




Wasn't my bad luck. That was Mike's. And I think you got it from winning his money in that poker game Friday night.


----------



## dougmays

Keith sorry to hear about the troubles getting back!

Glad everyone had a good time, i plan on attending next year! and all of ya'll are welcome down to our South Florida Gathering...stay tuned


----------



## tedstarr

Erin and I (and Sluggo) had a great time!  What started out as a "what the heck" type of thing to do has now turned into a "MUST DO" from now on.  It was much more fun than I could have ever imagined it would be.  Great bunch of people and incredible food and conversation.  And now I know that I'm supposed to bring the Crown Royal and Jack Daniels for the next one.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It was great to meet everyone and I'd like to add my thanks to Jerry and Karen as well as everyone else who put so much work into this.  It was a total blast.

- Ted


----------



## pineywoods

Here's a link to a bunch of pictures that Laurel/Sumosmoke and I took thanks Laurel

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/gallery/album/view/id/95551/user_id/2

The album is open so anybody can add more pics


----------



## sumosmoke

dougmays said:


> Keith sorry to hear about the troubles getting back!
> 
> Glad everyone had a good time, i plan on attending next year! and all of ya'll are welcome down to our South Florida Gathering...stay tuned




Yep - am going to keep my eyes open for that one!


----------



## cdldriver

got any room for a truck for n ext year or some place close to park? I get runs that way all the time to fl.


----------



## sweett

Now you guys know how to party :sausage:

I had such a wonderful time even though it was brief. To have a NATION WIDE forum where as many people showed up as they did is a wonderful achievement and we can thank the admins, hosts and sponsors for that. Even heated arguments were still dealt with respectively and the fact that people passed out in chairs around a fire in the middle of the woods in north Florida and the worst thing that happened was a piece of wood was placed in their laps and a funny picture was taken really goes to show the class and admiration you all have for one another and the light of your characters.

Good show everyone i'm looking forward to next year and ill bring things to contribute.


----------



## alblancher

Jerry

Just wanted to say Liz and I made it home Wed afternoon.  Spent Sunday night at Florida Caverns SP and then Monday and Tuesday nights at Top Sail SP.  Liz got to sit on the beach for a couple of hours and I got to try Fat Clemenza's and McGuires   Wanted to stop at the Blue Angels practice but the weather blew in and we decided to stay on the highway.

Thanks for the hospitality and good time.  You and Karen are good friends and I hope to see you guys at my place in a couple of months.  I need a couple of days to rest up from our vacation!


----------



## alelover

Did you have the smoked prime rib at McGuire's Al? Their beer is quite good too.


----------



## alblancher

Liz had Shepard's pie, I had a Reuben sandwich.  Both where excellent and very large protions for a fair price.  After the meat fest at Jerry's I couldn't handle prime rib.  We had the bean soup and Margaritas where 2 bucks a piece.  Liz said there was no alcohol in the Margaritas but the two I had kind of knocked me in the backside,  I fell asleep in the truck on the way back to the campground.

Very cool place and worth a return trip.


----------



## alblancher

Can anyone help with a list of the food we had?  I remember

Red Beans and rice

Collard Greens

Boiled Crawfish

Boiled Shrimp

BBQ Shrimp

Fried Onion Rings

Brisket

Pulled pork

Filled pork shots

Corn bread

Fresh Biscuits and sausage gravy

Eggs

ABTs

Moinks

Several different types of sausages

Nepas's cake

Joel's pastrami

Tim's coleslaw

lots of Bacon

garbage grits

Lost Bread

Dutch's Baked Beans

Smoked chicken

Buffalo Chicken wings

Karen's special ice cream pie

what did I miss or not get a taste of?

Pineywoods added

Sherrie's Potato Salad

Chicken Salad

Crumb Cake

Dip Chip Gunk Junk

Oysters

Ahron made a breakfast dish

Tri Tip on Thursday night

Chocolate covered Potato Chips

Solaryellow added

 hot dogs,

Spanish chorizo

pepperoni

Brian added

Ribs

Hands on Fire added

Fried cobia chunks

3 layer  taco dip


----------



## pineywoods

Sherrie's Potato Salad

Chicken Salad

Crumb Cake

Dip Chip Gunk Junk

Oysters

Ahron made a breakfast dish

Tri Tip on Thursday night

Chocolate covered Potato Chips


----------



## alblancher

I should have remembered the chicken salad,  I just had the last of it on crackers for lunch.


----------



## solaryellow

I also brought hot dogs, Spanish chorizo, and pepperoni.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solaryellow

I also brought hot dogs, Spanish chorizo, and pepperoni.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmudd14474

Ribs on thursday night too.


----------



## solaryellow

bmudd14474 said:


> Ribs on thursday night too.


Great ribs.


----------



## bamajon

Just wanted to say how much fun I had at the gathering. It's always the highlight of my year. Jerry and mrs Karen. Thanks so much for your hospitality. I consider you guys family. I'll have to bring the wife and kids next year for sure.  

It was great to see all of you guys again and meeting those of you that I haven't met. Can't wait til next year.


----------



## handsonfire

Three layer taco dip

Fried Cobia chunks (that were mis-identified as croutons)..

..


alblancher said:


> Can anyone help with a list of the food we had?  I remember
> 
> Red Beans and rice
> 
> Collard Greens
> 
> Boiled Crawfish
> 
> Boiled Shrimp
> 
> BBQ Shrimp
> 
> Fried Onion Rings
> 
> Brisket
> 
> Pulled pork
> 
> Filled pork shots
> 
> Corn bread
> 
> Fresh Biscuits and sausage gravy
> 
> Eggs
> 
> ABTs
> 
> Moinks
> 
> Several different types of sausages
> 
> Nepas's cake
> 
> Joel's pastrami
> 
> Tim's coleslaw
> 
> lots of Bacon
> 
> garbage grits
> 
> Lost Bread
> 
> Dutch's Baked Beans
> 
> Smoked chicken
> 
> Buffalo Chicken wings
> 
> Karen's special ice cream pie
> 
> what did I miss or not get a taste of?
> 
> Pineywoods added
> 
> Sherrie's Potato Salad
> 
> Chicken Salad
> 
> Crumb Cake
> 
> Dip Chip Gunk Junk
> 
> Oysters
> 
> Ahron made a breakfast dish
> 
> Tri Tip on Thursday night
> 
> Chocolate covered Potato Chips
> 
> Solaryellow added
> 
> hot dogs,
> 
> Spanish chorizo
> 
> pepperoni
> 
> Brian added
> 
> Ribs


----------



## eman

I want the recipe for that dish Ahron fixed for breakfast.


----------



## sumosmoke

eman said:


> I want the recipe for that dish Ahron fixed for breakfast.


x2 please


----------



## sumosmoke

Don't forget to add Karen's coffee cake. I think that was gone every time she made it!


----------



## bmudd14474

chip dip junk gunk


----------



## ice daddy

sourer kraut  for the dogs

I want the recipe for that dish Ahron fixed for breakfast also.


----------



## solaryellow

Ice Daddy said:


> sourer kraut  for the dogs


Here ya go Ed. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116003/first-sauerkraut


----------



## JckDanls 07

I don't know which one it was, but the dip and chips that were set out both Fri. and Sat. ...    who made that ? and can I get the recipe ? Would you PM it to me please

Ms Karen...  Charlotte said you would know the dip she's referring to as she copied a recipe from you thinking that was it...


----------



## alblancher

alblancher said:


> Can anyone help with a list of the food we had?  I remember
> 
> Red Beans and rice
> 
> Collard Greens
> 
> Boiled Crawfish
> 
> Boiled Shrimp
> 
> BBQ Shrimp
> 
> Fried Onion Rings
> 
> Brisket
> 
> Pulled pork
> 
> Filled pork shots
> 
> Corn bread
> 
> Fresh Biscuits and sausage gravy
> 
> Eggs
> 
> ABTs
> 
> Moinks
> 
> Several different types of sausages
> 
> Nepas's cake
> 
> Joel's pastrami
> 
> Tim's coleslaw
> 
> lots of Bacon
> 
> garbage grits
> 
> Lost Bread
> 
> Dutch's Baked Beans
> 
> Smoked chicken
> 
> Buffalo Chicken wings
> 
> Karen's special ice cream pie
> 
> what did I miss or not get a taste of?
> 
> Pineywoods added
> 
> Sherrie's Potato Salad
> 
> Chicken Salad
> 
> Crumb Cake
> 
> Dip Chip Gunk Junk
> 
> Oysters
> 
> Ahron made a breakfast dish
> 
> Tri Tip on Thursday night
> 
> Chocolate covered Potato Chips
> 
> Solaryellow added
> 
> hot dogs,
> 
> Spanish chorizo
> 
> pepperoni
> 
> Brian added
> 
> Ribs
> 
> Hands on Fire added
> 
> Fried cobia chunks
> 
> 3 layer  taco dip


Deviled Eggs


----------



## JckDanls 07

thinking we should of cold smoked a chicken coupe full of hard boiled eggs :grilling_smilie:


----------



## solaryellow

alblancher said:


> alblancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help with a list of the food we had?  I remember
> 
> Red Beans and rice
> 
> Collard Greens
> 
> Boiled Crawfish
> 
> Boiled Shrimp
> 
> BBQ Shrimp
> 
> Fried Onion Rings
> 
> Brisket
> 
> Pulled pork
> 
> Filled pork shots
> 
> Corn bread
> 
> Fresh Biscuits and sausage gravy
> 
> Eggs
> 
> ABTs
> 
> Moinks
> 
> Several different types of sausages
> 
> Nepas's cake
> 
> Joel's pastrami
> 
> Tim's coleslaw
> 
> lots of Bacon
> 
> garbage grits
> 
> Lost Bread
> 
> Dutch's Baked Beans
> 
> Smoked chicken
> 
> Buffalo Chicken wings
> 
> Karen's special ice cream pie
> 
> what did I miss or not get a taste of?
> 
> Pineywoods added
> 
> Sherrie's Potato Salad
> 
> Chicken Salad
> 
> Crumb Cake
> 
> Dip Chip Gunk Junk
> 
> Oysters
> 
> Ahron made a breakfast dish
> 
> Tri Tip on Thursday night
> 
> Chocolate covered Potato Chips
> 
> Solaryellow added
> 
> hot dogs,
> 
> Spanish chorizo
> 
> pepperoni
> 
> Brian added
> 
> Ribs
> 
> Hands on Fire added
> 
> Fried cobia chunks
> 
> 3 layer  taco dip
> 
> 
> 
> Deviled Eggs
Click to expand...

Wait a second! There were deviled eggs? Did anyone tell Jerry?


----------



## alblancher

The reason you didn't know there where deviled eggs is that someone told Jerry.


----------



## ice daddy

There was no need to.  He was actually able to find them.   Several times.


----------



## s2k9k

That is one heck of a list! I guess I better not miss it next year! Now kickin myself harder for not planning better this year.


----------



## cdldriver

lets post some recipes for the people can drool over too who could not make it


----------



## pineywoods

sumosmoke said:


> Don't forget to add Karen's coffee cake. I think that was gone every time she made it!


That was the crumb cake and between Wed and Sat she made either five or six of them and it seems they all disappeared did you manage to get any Brian


----------



## africanmeat

Hi Guys and Girls i just got home yesterday 2 1/2 days on the road but i am safe and sound at home.

here is a link to the breakfast i made http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107840/shakshuka-tunisian-breakfast.

when i look at the list of food we had O Boy man did we eat all of that ?

like i said before thanks to all of you for the warm American hospitality and for given me the  filling  of home .


----------



## bmudd14474

Pineywoods said:


> sumosmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to add Karen's coffee cake. I think that was gone every time she made it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the crumb cake and between Wed and Sat she made either five or six of them and it seems they all disappeared did you manage to get any Brian :biggrin:
Click to expand...


There was crumb cake?


----------



## bmudd14474

africanmeat said:


> Hi Guys and Girls i just got home yesterday 2 1/2 days on the road but i am safe and sound at home.
> here is a link to the breakfast i made http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107840/shakshuka-tunisian-breakfast.
> when i look at the list of food we had O Boy man did we eat all of that ?
> like i said before thanks to all of you for the warm American hospitality and for given me the  filling  of home .



Ahron it was a pleasure to spend time with you. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## jrod62

Looks like everyone had a great time.
 Told the wife we should take some vacation time and go next year. 
She said "lets do it " :yahoo:


----------



## alblancher

Just talked to ShooterRick,  Sandy is still uncomfortable but getting better.  He's understaffed and working a lot of overtime so hasn't been on board to keep us updated.  He asked me to let everyone know that she'll be fine.  Only problem is that she has fallen in love with the rental car, a great big black Lincoln, and is talking about trading the truck for the Lincoln.  HeHe,  if you know Rick you probably know how he feels about that!!

Glad she's feeling better!


----------



## so ms smoker

Does the Lincoln have a trailer hitch for pulling the smoker? ??   THAT  is the question!

Mike


----------



## JckDanls 07

Pineywoods said:


> That was the crumb cake and between Wed and Sat she made either five or six of them and it seems they all disappeared did you manage to get any Brian :biggrin:



Jerry..  Charlotte would like to get the recipe for the crumb cake if she could


----------



## pineywoods

Karen just got back in from Texas last night and had to work today but when she gets caught up a little I will ask her for the recipes


----------

